# London Meet-up in December - Presentation Practice/Ice breaker/Story-telling



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just want to say that since I've been here I've seen like five London meetup threads that have never happened. There are anxiety groups on meetup.com in London though that do meet regularly that you might be interested in like this one:

http://www.meetup.com/leadinglight/

That group does public speaking practise sometimes too, I did that when I went one time (I think it was that group I went to lol.)


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea. You should go for it!

I actually created a meet up group in Reading. Only two people showed up for the meet but I was so glad I did it. You are welcome to come down to Reading


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

MoonlitMadness said:


> This sounds like a great idea. You should go for it!
> 
> I actually created a meet up group in Reading. Only two people showed up for the meet but I was so glad I did it. You are welcome to come down to Reading


Oh man you live in Reading? I used to live there! I wish I knew then and we could have met up. I'd be interested in going, could you send me the details?


----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

runnin said:


> Thanks!  I did read something the other day about a group you started and i did want to ask you some questions about it
> 
> I wanna do something, but nobody seems into it. Granted though, when i hadn't yet started seeing a therapist and had no presentations on the horizon, I never went to any of these support groups, nor did I actively seek anything. Now i'm in that situation where I want practice and I want exposure. Maybe I have to look one step bigger and target those who just want to improve their fluency in Presenting. I think many people have this problem, even without experiencing S.A.
> 
> ...


How do you know nobody is interested? I have only had one meet up with my group so far, though I have another one tomorrow which I am nervous/excited about. Only two people showed up to the first meet, as I say. But there is a bit more interest in this second meet I am planning. These things start out small.

You should make a group on Meet Up. At first I only had a handful of people join but now I have a couple more! And to be honest even if was only one person who showed up at least I have gone out there and proved my fears wrong.

I think you should focus on making a SA group at first. Maybe when you gain confidence you can do something more geared towards presentations. My group is just about socials at the moment but maybe one day I will implement things like ways to build confidence and that sort of thing??

You don't know until you try!


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

If it were closer I'd be totally in! (I'm in the midlands) depending on when it would be, I might be able to attend if it happens.


----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

MoonlitMadness said:


> You should make a group on Meet Up. At first I only had a handful of people join but now I have a couple more! And to be honest even if was only one person who showed up at least I have gone out there and proved my fears wrong.


True, when I was trying to organise meets many moons ago I was pre-occupied with numbers and felt deflated when the turn out was v. low like 1 person. BUT at least I tried to do something productive and better than sitting at home doing nothing lol. These sort of things always take time to grow.

runnin: Theres some presentation/public speaking meetup groups on meetup nr London iirc, things like practicing and gaining confidence. Maybe you can try going to some of them, pick up some ideas and also find people who may want to go to a similar group when you run it.


----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

>


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

I would be up for a London meeting if I can fit it around uni in December. I also googled around and saw a group on in EC1 Old street that I may attend sometime again if I can get through this workload more!


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

cherryboom said:


> I also googled around and saw a group on in EC1 Old street that I may attend sometime again if I can get through this workload more!


I think it's the same group I went to a while ago, can't remember the name. It was good, quite challenging with excercises but was easier I guess as I went with someone else. Everyone there was really nice though.


----------



## runnin (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------

